# ticking noise



## Bskater00 (Dec 4, 2004)

i have a 90 240sx and ive noticed ever so often my engine has been making this ticking noise, i was wondering what could possibly be making that and how to fix it. o ya i also just had a tune up and i found out i might possibly have an oil leak, could that be causing it?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If you have enough oil then it is just the timing chain guide. Don't worry about it.


----------



## MyBeater87 (Dec 11, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> If you have enough oil then it is just the timing chain guide. Don't worry about it.


yo yeah its his timing chain guide but he should worry about it....that thing will snap and drop into his motor and destroyed shit.


----------



## MyBeater87 (Dec 11, 2004)

Bskater00 said:


> i have a 90 240sx and ive noticed ever so often my engine has been making this ticking noise, i was wondering what could possibly be making that and how to fix it. o ya i also just had a tune up and i found out i might possibly have an oil leak, could that be causing it?


turn your car, pop the hood, listen in front of the valve cover for your noise... and also put your hand on it and give it some thottle. if you feel something there its the two timing chian guide.... take valve cover off... your see a metal thing held by two bolts.. remove that... the second timing chain guide you have to remove valve cover, mark your distrubor and timing, pull distrubor out, remove upper timing chain cover... now to your left your see the chain tensioner and to the right you will see the second guide..... ONLY REMOVE THE PEICE THAT WILL BE ON TO YOUR SIDE WHEN YOU REMOVE THE TIMING CHAIN COVER... ITS ALSO HELD BY TWO BOLTS... IF YOU NEED PICS LET ME KNOW..

You should worry about this.... the two chain guides are not needed and a very bad if one of then breaks off and falls into the engine somewhere.. take my word i know... My upper chain guide broke damaged my head and block....yeah i wasn't really too happy about that.

so if ya need pics let me know or better yet here go to this guy's web site...http://www.project-raine.net/garageguides/


----------



## MyBeater87 (Dec 11, 2004)

Bskater00 said:


> i have a 90 240sx and ive noticed ever so often my engine has been making this ticking noise, i was wondering what could possibly be making that and how to fix it. o ya i also just had a tune up and i found out i might possibly have an oil leak, could that be causing it?


where you leaking oil from?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

More likely than not, nothing will happen. I have only heard of a few cases of the guide actually falling in and destroying shit. I took mine off because I was in there already, but most people go for hundreds of thousands of miles without a problem. I guess remove it just to be safe.


----------



## Bskater00 (Dec 4, 2004)

MyBeater87 said:


> where you leaking oil from?


i don't know where its leaking from. the mechanic never told me. he just said theres possibly an oil leak, but ive been checkin the oil levels and it isn't dropping, and my engine isn't overheating so i don't think there really is one.


the ticking does sound like its coming from the front of the valve cover so im guessing it probably is the timing chain guide. i start my automotive class in 2 weeks so ill just have the teacher take a look at it in there.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bskater00 said:


> i don't know where its leaking from. the mechanic never told me. he just said theres possibly an oil leak, but ive been checkin the oil levels and it isn't dropping, and my engine isn't overheating so i don't think there really is one.
> 
> 
> the ticking does sound like its coming from the front of the valve cover so im guessing it probably is the timing chain guide. i start my automotive class in 2 weeks so ill just have the teacher take a look at it in there.


The 89-90 240sx has a SOHC motor which uses hydraulic valve lifters. A ticking sound is usually caused by a marginal lifter(s); marginal lifter operation can be caused by the lifter itself just plain worn out or can be caused by low oil pressure.

On the SOHC motor there is only one cam, one timing chain, one chain guide and one chain tensioner; no split two piece timing cover. Timing chain problems cause a rattling sound rather then a ticking sound.


----------



## scottyb (Dec 24, 2004)

Rogoman is right, the timing chain guides make more of a grinding sound, as opposed to ticking. You'll notice, as they degrade, that the sound gets louder and last longer. 
As for kaptainkrollio saying don't worry about them...wrong. I just went through major problems from them and you CAN"T ignore this problem if that's what it is.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

As I mentioned earlier, most people will never have problems with it, but if it makes you feel better then remove the guides.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

*oil leak*

When it comes down to the oil leak and where it's coming from, it's not too hard to figure out. 

First off to make sure you have one, just look for a lot of oil along the underbody of your car (mainly the front suspension). If there is a lot of oil, then go to a cheap do-it-yourself car wash that doesn't care if you clean your engine bay and such, take some de-greaser, pull your car up on ramps, spray some degreaser on the underbody, and spray the shit out of it (be sure to keep the water away from key engine parts such as, intake, throttle body, distributer etc., plastic bags help). 

After you've sprayed it clean, drive it home and check where the oil's coming from, sometimes if there's too much oil on the bottom of the engine you can't pick out where it's coming from. I had a pretty bad oil leak and it turns out that my oil pan bolts weren't in tight...how that happened haven't a clue. After I tightened those it dramatically decreased the amount of oil lost. 

This is just what I did, and it worked great for me...

btw...merry x-mas


----------

